# New owner of an Ariens. Photos next to my old clunker.



## Vince28SHO (Dec 30, 2017)

New member and a new owner of an Ariens 28" SHO. I hope this thing works as good as it looks.

I'm upgrading from my old 2005 MTD 22" 5.5hp that I purchased new. This MTD gets bad reviews but I must say mine has served me well. A few broken belts and 1 tire the goes flat are the only problems I've had. It starts every time and this year is the first time I've changed the sparkplug. 

I upgraded because the MTD is just too small and I'm getting older and don't want to work that hard anymore. My driveway is concrete about 150'x12' with a 3 car pad and a turn around.

IMG_2382 by Vincent Lemmon, on Flickr

IMG_2379 by Vincent Lemmon, on Flickr


----------



## dp2826 (Jan 31, 2016)

Congrats on your new purchase. I've been eyeing this exact model. Do let us know how it well it works for you. Thanks for posting pics for us to drool over.


----------



## mtblade (Jan 2, 2018)

I wish you many years with your new machine. I hope it serves you well, and should make your snow removal enjoyable.
All the best.


----------



## bp0416 (Jan 1, 2018)

I just bought a new Deluxe 28 SHO before the storm we had up here in the northeast - it handled 16" of dense snow and the plow pile at the end of the driveway with ease. Very nice machine - very well built. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Wow - your old machine looks like new. The man knows how to take care of things. How do you like the Ninja? I have a VFR800.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

very nice. looks like you have one of the mtd models with the exploding plastic rims they recalled


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

You will want to spray some flat black paint on the chute and spout to cut down on the glare from the headlight. Either that or cover half the lamp with duck tap so that the remainder of it does not bounce the reflection of the lamp back at you.


----------



## Vince28SHO (Dec 30, 2017)

dhazelton said:


> Wow - your old machine looks like new. The man knows how to take care of things. How do you like the Ninja? I have a VFR800.


Thanks. The bike is fun and very fast. It's a 2012 ZX1400R.


----------



## Vince28SHO (Dec 30, 2017)

43128 said:


> very nice. looks like you have one of the mtd models with the exploding plastic rims they recalled


Yes it's the one with the recalled wheels. I've never had a problem because I pay attention to how much psi I inflate to. I can see how you could over inflate such a small tire though, it only takes a second.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Big step up from the old, no reverse, single speed bail operated, crappy trans underneath, clip on clamp on chute, plastic wheels. This is a good example that MTDs do last.

I'm sure you can't wait for a big snow. This will be so much faster. You'll feel the power, especially on a heavy wet snow.


----------



## Vince28SHO (Dec 30, 2017)

Definitely looking forward to the storm this weekend. First time I'm looking forward to lots of snow since I was a kid.

I went over everything today and also coated it with FluidFilm so I should be all set.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

@Vince28SHO, welcome aboard!! That 28" SHO is one handsome machine! Enjoy it.


My sister is in Columbus - - didn't sound like this storm was going to yield much.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

That is a great machine, Your old clunker, I just recently picked one up in the yellow and black for my sister, Works pretty good I have to admit.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Beautiful! Great quality pictures. Congrats


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Vince28SHO said:


> Definitely looking forward to the storm this weekend. First time I'm looking forward to lots of snow since I was a kid.
> 
> I went over everything today and also coated it with FluidFilm so I should be all set.



they are saying about 8" for me im in beachwood area. where are you at?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Awesome, congratulations! That should be a serious upgrade from your old machine. I was very impressed when I went from a tired old 5hp to an 8hp, it would power through things that would make the 5hp falter. I'm sure this will be a great change.


----------



## Vince28SHO (Dec 30, 2017)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> they are saying about 8" for me im in beachwood area. where are you at?



I'm in Ashtabula and last time I looked they said 8"+. My phone is saying 13".

Over Christmas and New Years we had over 30" so that's when I decided I needed something better.


----------

